# Uralt Rolle auf dem Dachboden gefunden...



## pHiLiGran (20. April 2020)

Moin moin... 

Ich habe heute auf dem Dachboden meiner Eltern diese angelrolle gefunden und hab überhaupt keine Ahnung von wann die sein könnte etc. 
Mein Vater sagt das die definitiv älter als 60 Jahre ist aber genaueres weiss er leider auch nicht. 
Sie hat leider kein Logo oder sowas wo man etwas ableiten könnte. 

Ich hoffe nun das es vllt hier jemanden gibt der mir helfen kann denn ich habe sowas noch nie gesehen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mfg


----------



## zandertex (20. April 2020)

also,ich täte sie wieder auf den dachboden bringen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. April 2020)

Deine Rolle ist eine sogenannte Grund oder Achsrolle. Diese wurden in grosser Stückzahl von verschiedenen Herstellern gebaut. Deine könnte eine Belaco sein durch ihre Verzierungen am Rand. Das Alter mit wenigstens 60 Jahren kommt hin, sie kann auch noch älter sein.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

...aber den Job musst du jetzt nicht gleich kündigen und die neue Yacht bestellen.


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2020)

ja vor etwa 60 Jahren war ich ganz glücklich damit man konnte einem größeren Fisch
mal etwas nachgeben ,zu der Zeit haben wir unsere Angelruten oft noch 
aus dem Wald geholt . Schätze mal das sie doch etwas älter sein muß denn der Vorbesitzer
hat damit ja auch geangelt ,hat dann leider einen eine Hand verloren .


----------



## eiszeit (21. April 2020)

Ist schwierig ohne Markung.
Welchen Durchmesser haben denn die Scheiben und in welcher Region Deutschlands hat die Rolle ein Zuhause?


----------



## Michael.S (21. April 2020)

Eine alte Achsrolle , das war die erste Rolle die ich hatte , ich hatte sie damals mit Isolierband an meiner Bambusrute Montiert , dazu ein paar Ringe ebenfalls mit Isolierband und so kam ich schon ein paar Meter weiter als ohne Rolle


----------



## pHiLiGran (21. April 2020)

Wow vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Infos!!!



eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist schwierig ohne Markung.
> Welchen Durchmesser haben denn die Scheiben und in welcher Region Deutschlands hat die Rolle ein Zuhause?



Die Rolle hat ein Durchmesser von ca. 6,2 cm und ist wohl komplett aus messing und nicht nur beschichtet.
Fundort ist Hamburg aber sie könnte auch von Rügen kommen.
Ich habe gestern abend etliche Stunden damit verbracht das Modell zu finden aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Lg


----------



## eiszeit (21. April 2020)

Sie ist mit Sicherheit komplette aus Messing und sie dürfte Vorkrieg sein.
Vom Zierkranz (außen) könnte es eine DAM sein, aber diesem widerspricht der Rollenfuß (fehlende Abstandshalter zur Scheibe)
und der fehlende Achskreis (ect.) -wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin wie die 1925 DAM 495A aussieht-, ebenso der Knarrhebel. 
Belaco möchte ich auch nicht ausschließen, ebenso Flechsenberger.
Hab auch bei meinen Messingrollen nachgeschaut, die kann ich zu 90% zuornden.




Da find ich auch keine vergleichbare Rolle.
*Sorry, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen.* Am besten mal zerlegen und die Schraubverbindungen einölen (aufpassen, die Kurbelschraube könnte ein Linksgewinde haben), keinesfalls die Rolle polieren. Da geht dann die schöne Patina weg.
Und ab in die Vitrine mit der Rolle. Vielleicht hat ja jemand solch eine Rolle mit Markung und
kann dir weiterhelfen bzw. man lernt auch immer dazu unerfährt neues. Wenn ich näheres
finde melde ich mich.


----------



## pHiLiGran (6. Mai 2020)

Moin... 
Erstmal vielen danke für Infos! 
Ich hätte leider sehr viel zutun und hatte das Thema etwas nach hinten geschoben doch gestern rief mich mein Vater an und sagte mir das sein Opa ihm erzählt habe das er diese Rolle aus Österreich mitgebracht hätte und das war wohl deutlich vor dem Krieg. 

Vllt hilft ja die Info das die Rolle aus Österreich stammt. 

Mfg


----------



## eiszeit (6. Mai 2020)

Ja das hilft schon ein wenig.
Ich *vermute es könnte eine Fritz Steurer/Wien Rolle* sein. Mit der Lupe findest du nicht zufällig einen Eisvogel?
Grassmück oder Holub fallen m. E. raus.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Mai 2020)

Wenn es in Österreich auch ein Angel/Fischereimuseum gibt, könntest du dich dahin wenden, um deine Rolle zu 100% zu identifizieren bzw. die Angaben von Eiszeit zu bestätigen....


----------

